# welfare line



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i have no idea why anyone would want to hunt the welfare line. maybe we should be gorging ourselves on caviar and mergs. :yikes:











for those that don't get it, read the locked thread below.

and cyber scouters don't get excited, i delay my pics by like 2 weeks.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed Kid










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

All around stupid thread. Again with the rulers....


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have no idea why anyone would want to hunt the welfare line. maybe we should be gorging ourselves on caviar and mergs. :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Like the pics guys, sometimes I need to be reminded just why I'm getting up at 4am.......lol Those look better than the tree's I've been staring at for the past 4 days. Those green ones come in "Pine"scent ?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> All around stupid thread. Again with the rulers....


not even close. someone compares Welfare to the managed area's. Everyone knows we're not good duck hunters and we have to take handouts for ducks.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not even close. someone compares Welfare to the managed area's. Everyone knows we're not good duck hunters and we have to take handouts for ducks.


So the WMA's are self-supporting? ie...supported only by user fees??


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


> Like the pics guys, sometimes I need to be reminded just why I'm getting up at 4am.......lol Those look better than the tree's I've been staring at for the past 4 days. Those green ones come in "Pine"scent ?


birds are down mike...get it while the gettins good. birds have been more consistent the last week or so than previous. Not sure if it will get better by looking at the timing of the whole picture. Most are northern birds moving through. still have to know the hot fields or you watch the show.

hows that for a welfare update.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

im inspired to hunt fish point! i haven't ben there since high school. should rekindle some memories.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

KLR said:


> So the WMA's are self-supporting? ie...supported only by user fees??




Personally, 

The more people that want to shoehorn themselves into every corn row the better...I'm happy to support those less fortunate than me if it keeps them out of my AO


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have no idea why anyone would want to hunt the welfare line. maybe we should be gorging ourselves on caviar and mergs. :yikes:.


 Atleast in the welfare line we can shoot ducks and geese that don't need to be processed into duck sticks, brats or mixed with pork just so you can stomach it..

As far as shoehorning into corn rows... There is more than just catfood flying around in your AO...


----------



## bagginfern (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the duck porn! Thanks for sharing.

I don't like the drama. The good news is though, The Real Housewives of ms.com is next in line for The Lifetime Network.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

damn. i can't get out there, i have to wait for the last friday of the month to put gas in my truck so i can make it over there. hope you don't freeze up!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

thedude said:


> damn. i can't get out there, i have to wait for the last friday of the month to put gas in my truck so i can make it over there. hope you don't freeze up!


Save your money...you're gonna need it for our new custom sweatshirts, Bro.:coolgleam


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Flooded Timber said:


> As far as shoehorning into corn rows... There is more than just catfood flying around in your AO...


Good. Now I know you haven't been in my AO.



As far as the sausage comment...it's more an issue of volume and getting tired eating poppers & kabobs.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

W T F is "AO" ??? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Jimw said:


> W T F is "AO" ???
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I believe that would be "Area of Operation."


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Adjustable objective??


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Adults only? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

AO is short for AO times 20...Aythya occasionally add onto an otherwise awesome oldsquaw and other all out acrobatic ornamental avians. Anti-diver or any other associated overhyped aerial oafs are on, and overly ardent ordinaries are objectifying all others as obtuse...actually offshores are overtly advanced!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Will drug testing be manditory and are there time frame limitations for those receiving benefits?

This state has alot to offer. Get out while the gunnings good. Love thy neighbour, whether its a few corn rows over or off in the distance on the horizon.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ShootSkybusters said:


> AO is short for AO times 20...Aythya occasionally add onto an otherwise awesome oldsquaw and other all out acrobatic ornamental avians. Anti-diver or any other associated overhyped aerial oafs are on, and overly ardent ordinaries are objectifying all others as obtuse...actually offshores are overtly advanced!


Wow!


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

ShootSkybusters said:


> AO is short for AO times 20...Aythya occasionally add onto an otherwise awesome oldsquaw and other all out acrobatic ornamental avians. Anti-diver or any other associated overhyped aerial oafs are on, and overly ardent ordinaries are objectifying all others as obtuse...actually offshores are overtly advanced!


Very impressive SS. But you forgot me.... Acutley Obese.

AO is Area of Operation.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

ShootSkybusters said:


> AO is short for AO times 20...Aythya occasionally add onto an otherwise awesome oldsquaw and other all out acrobatic ornamental avians. Anti-diver or any other associated overhyped aerial oafs are on, and overly ardent ordinaries are objectifying all others as obtuse...actually offshores are overtly advanced!


Lol. Well played. Makes perfect sense now! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Good work on the stupid park ducks, SK! :evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> Personally,
> 
> The more people that want to shoehorn themselves into every corn row the better...I'm happy to support those less fortunate than me if it keeps them out of my AO


i will be sure to take your comments into consideration when you voice your opinions on our future policies.


seems like the biggest complainers of the spinner ban on srsga are the same few who couldn't handle that regulation and were the loudest complainers....how ironic it is.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> So the WMA's are self-supporting? ie...supported only by user fees??


oh you are starting to catch on....maybe you should come to a sfcha meeting....careful where your going with it because i'd hate to educate you.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

:16suspect
~~~~~~~
and Wavie, I thought you'd have been well americanized by now!

no queens english please. 
it's neighbor, not neighbour. just like it's color, not colour and it's a zee, not a zed ... 


everyone else: go kill something please.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I think all y'all are crazy - Big water turds, or state-sponsored baiting. You can have both. 

Freelancing is where it's at - damn proud of the 3 ducks a year I kill. :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bombcast said:


> I think all y'all are crazy - Big water turds, or state-sponsored baiting. You can have both.
> 
> Freelancing is where it's at - damn proud of the 3 ducks a year I kill. :lol:


hehe, i know GMA's catch flack for the flooded corn...but check out this pic i took out west. this was a completely legal field. this is by far more inviting of a feast than any state game area offering.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, i know GMA's catch flack for the flooded corn...but check out this pic i took out west. this was a completely legal field. this is by far more inviting of a feast than any state game area offering.


just off camera is me with a bushel basket wearing my black hoodie........:evilsmile


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh you are starting to catch on....maybe you should come to a sfcha meeting....careful where your going with it because i'd hate to educate you.


I'd love to see the math


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> I'd love to see the math


the invite stands.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, i know GMA's catch flack for the flooded corn...but check out this pic i took out west. this was a completely legal field. this is by far more inviting of a feast than any state game area offering.


HEY HEY HEY...don't give away my secret hunting spots! :lol: Not sure if you looked at any of the bean fields during your October trip, but there were a TON of beans left around due to the fact that they had a terrible crop...very short stalks so the combines couldn't get a lot of the beans, or they just knocked them off onto the ground. I know our farmers had good portions of some fields they didn't even try to combine...just plowed them under. And you would've thought the ducks would've been hitting those beans hard, but we didn't see many. As you know they were all in the wheat.

Way off topic, but we were begging our farmer to grow barley or peas next year :evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the invite stands.


I don't know if they are self sustaining or not.

I'd have thought that it would take 5 seconds to write Yes or No.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Why are you guys trying to make me work around here? 

this is a perfect example of what's not going to fly in the public forum.

The debate team exercise/banter is better played through the PM process.

it's uninteresting to all but the combatants.

~~~~
and I don't care if they're self-supporting or not, but I'm glad they're around. I'd hate to imagine what the big water would look like without them around, but to be perfectly honest.... still doesn't come close to their year round "value" to wildlife.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Branta said:


> Why are you guys trying to make me work around here?
> 
> this is a perfect example of what's not going to fly in the public forum.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Cmon now branta, its interesting to some of us stuck at work!

Puddler hunters vs Diver Hunters!

Seems like a twilight movie and I should be picking a side!


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Way to go Kid.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Branta said:


> Why are you guys trying to make me work around here?
> 
> this is a perfect example of what's not going to fly in the public forum.
> 
> ...



While you were gone you might have missed the point Branta. On another thread the most bad ***, killingest duck masters the world has ever known mentioned that waterfowlers who enjoy managed areas are the hunting equivalent of welfare recipients.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> Why are you guys trying to make me work around here?
> 
> this is a perfect example of what's not going to fly in the public forum.
> 
> ...


Aw c'mon Branta...it's cheap entertainment on a slow news day. After all, Demi and Ashton already announced they're getting a divorce :evilsmile What else could the world possibly want to know?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...when we don't have enough to shoot at......


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> ...when we don't have enough to shoot at......


...or beer to drink...or skirts to chase....


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Aw c'mon Branta...it's cheap entertainment on a slow news day. After all, Demi and Ashton already announced they're getting a divorce :evilsmile What else could the world possibly want to know?


Well someone reads cosmo.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

ScavengerMan said:


> While you were gone you might have missed the point Branta. On another thread the most bad ***, killingest duck masters the world has ever known mentioned that waterfowlers who enjoy managed areas are the hunting equivalent of welfare recipients.


I'm pretty sure he saw it...minutes before he hit the lock button on that thread...:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Aw c'mon Branta...it's cheap entertainment on a slow news day.


Dan realizes the way things are phrased on the slow days may be intentional. 

Although, I'm always surprised the number of individuals that waste their time to think twice or care what my opinion is. 

If me stating it is too much like standing in a wellfare line for my taste ruins your day, you really need to get a life. If bingo is your thing, it really doesn't matter that it is not for someone else.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ...If bingo is your thing, it really doesn't matter that it is not for someone else.


DING DING DING!!! Now there's a statement I think we can all agree on


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Jimw said:


> W T F is "AO" ???





Jimw said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


W T F is "***"? all this confusing BS.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Stood in the welfare line this morning and by the time they got to me all the food stamps were already given out. Packed up and left early, it's all about the luck of the draw, birds cooperating, wind, etc. etc. Even getting picked top 10 doesn't guarantee anything even though it's only happened once this year. Here's to hoping.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Did Caddis stir all this up??...Nice....welcome back Bud....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> If bingo is your thing, it really doesn't matter that it is not for someone else.


Well said Caddis!

BTW, the welfare line analogy was great. I sleep better at night knowing the mud-humpers/cornholers are safe and sound all snuggled up in the flooded corn at the bingo fields.


----------



## fowlharvestor (Oct 10, 2011)

oh sheet i gotta git in on this here fellers! naa not really...i dont hunt management areas but mebe0-3 time a year but if i was id be darned to take crap from some glorified diver hunters i mean shoot what ya want and have fun but the diver actions the biggest cake walk ive come to find yet. Itd be awfully easy to throw a cedar branch on a boat and a guide service sticker on the pickup and put the boys on some buffies ..yeah...skills:coolgleam


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Sea Duck said:


> Well said Caddis!
> 
> BTW, the welfare line analogy was great. I sleep better at night knowing the mud-humpers/cornholers are safe and sound all snuggled up in the flooded corn at the bingo fields.


says the butterball slayer...i'm pretty sure you don't have to worry about us invading that territory even if the welfare lines didn't exist...now if my cat buys a layout boat...you might want to start worrying...


from Sea Ducks gallery...









are those poorman's longtails?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> says the butterball slayer...i'm pretty sure you don't have to worry about us invading that territory even if the welfare lines didn't exist...now if my cat buys a layout boat...you might want to start worrying...
> 
> 
> from Sea Ducks gallery...
> ...


Daammnn!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Unable to afford his layout boat due to an ill timed buy in catnip futures. ShiKids cat is forced to shore hunt. Using his puddler decoys he hopes to hit the major Buffie migration push.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

if it's not your thing, then there's no reason to take a derogatory/condescending tact in any responses related to it. (note: that's a message to all)

to each their own, right? 
Well, GMA hunters don't owe you or me any explanation as to why they choose to hunt there. _GMA is akin to the welfare line_? really? Then don't be surprised when people respond. And no, it's not that they really care what a diver guys opinion is at all- obviously, it's that they're offended enough by your tone to lash back, which leads me to;

I'd suggest that you all try the ignore feature if particular members get under your skin. 

One particularly effective technique is to not post any responses. no posts? the thread falls off the main page and more importantly, off everyone's radar. (Like I was hoping this one would.) no responses from the offendee? the _offender_ is essentially talking to no one. no reponses = carries no weight.

getting tired of the PM's about how guys are sick of all the negativity here and jabs going back n forth in the forum. 

note to all: The mods don't need help with the slow periods by posting flaming threads - kinda prefer it boring to all this school yard B-S I'm dealing with lately. I've really got better things to do with my time. One being how to make this forum better, but it's kinda hard to drive forward when you're continually looking through the rearview mirror.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

If you don't like all the arguing why don't you have some ducks sent our way? You have that kind of pull, right?

If they had something to shoot at, they wouldn't be so cranky...


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

so you wanted ducks?

it wasn't enough that we released some snows & blues?

wow. you are a bunch of ingrates....


I can predict that the hunting will get much better on thursday, how's that?!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Branta said:


> so you wanted ducks?
> 
> it wasn't enough that we released some snows & blues?
> 
> ...


Goose opener, double the opportunity!!!!...I can dig that!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> so you wanted ducks?
> 
> it wasn't enough that we released some snows & blues?
> 
> ...


i think you opened the wrong spigot....only thing i seen released were a bunch of mergs....


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Picture Ogre in Revenge of the Nerds:

*"Mergs!..................."*


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

so much for putting a lil frosting on the cake for Kid. (ingrates, I tell you!)


nothing like a good, hairy head beat down.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> so much for putting a lil frosting on the cake for Kid. (ingrates, I tell you!)
> 
> 
> nothing like a good, hairy head beat down.


i am planning a merg slaughter on thursday morning. I'm gonna hunt a zone that hasn't been taken in the draw in like 12 years. if all goes as planned i will have plenty of garden fertalizer for the spring.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i am planning a merg slaughter on thursday morning. I'm gonna hunt a zone that hasn't been taken in the draw in like 12 years. if all goes as planned i will have plenty of garden fertalizer for the spring.


Your dog is gonna hate you... The only thing worse than dog breath is Merganzer breath.:evilsmile


And Branta can you send a few my way please.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Flooded Timber said:


> Your dog is gonna hate you... The only thing worse than dog breath is Merganzer breath.:evilsmile
> 
> 
> And Branta can you send a few my way please.


i'm pretty sure after last nights hunt with Wavie and JD...my dog hates us.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if all goes as planned i will have plenty of garden fertalizer for the spring.


Screw fertilizer, marinate them for a week and then wrap them with 10 lbs of bacon and they taste phenomenal!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm pretty sure after last nights hunt with Wavie and JD...my dog hates us.


HEY HEY HEY NOW! At least I gave Tanner 1 to fetch :evilsmile But you're right...he was giving the three of us that *"why don't you guys give me the damn gun?"* look :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i am planning a merg slaughter on thursday morning. I'm gonna hunt a zone that hasn't been taken in the draw in like 12 years. if all goes as planned i will have plenty of garden fertalizer for the spring.


better bring LOTS of shells if you're shooting anything like you were Sunday :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ...I can predict that the hunting will get much better on thursday, how's that?!


Where? Arkansas? IMO we've seen the push (puddlers) and we're looking at the ass end of the steer right now, with nothing better in sight. OH...was that not optimistic? Well maybe that's because in the first week of deer season I've watched maybe 5k-10k snows migrating south over central lower Michigan, which tells me most puddle ducks are gone


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm pretty sure after last nights hunt with Wavie and JD...my dog hates us.


That dog is nuts. The 3wk old dead goose was like cotton candy to Tanner. Maybe the retrieve was retaliation. Never met a dog that spends 4 hrs submerged up to its head waiting for ducks to fall.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> That dog is nuts...Never met a dog that spends 4 hrs submerged up to its head waiting for ducks to fall.


Wavie,

You haven't met Otto yet!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

cut those mergs into bacon sized strips and wrap them around oldsquaw and scoters to make them (the scoter and squaws) taste better.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

JD, has to get better right? on thursday, you can actually shoot a goose and UP can start shooting ducks again!


wavie,
If you're hunting with Kid and his dogs, I might suggest letting him drive. (truck tires are expensive).


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i am planning a merg slaughter on thursday morning. I'm gonna hunt a zone that hasn't been taken in the draw in like 12 years. if all goes as planned i will have plenty of garden fertalizer for the spring.





thedude said:


> cut those mergs into bacon sized strips and wrap them around oldsquaw and scoters to make them (the scoter and squaws) taste better.


 
Great idea!!!

If Kid can deliver on the mergs...:chillin:...we're gonna need at least 3.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

at least those are real sea ducks. I think next season i'm gonna change my name to mallard_master and then post 10 pictures into my gallery of limits of shovelers.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> JD, has to get better right? on thursday, you can actually shoot a goose and UP can start shooting ducks again!....


EEEEEK :yikes: Shoot a goose? Me? You obviously have me mistaken for someone else :evilsmile


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

KLR said:


> Great idea!!!
> 
> If Kid can deliver on the mergs...:chillin:...we're gonna need at least 3.


Perhaps some sea duck burger to complement the dorito taste???











_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

integritybob said:


> Perhaps some sea duck burger to complement the dorito taste???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like somebody's cat got into that one...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

integritybob said:


> Perhaps some sea duck burger to complement the dorito taste???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, you guys must have gotten a good draw.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

KLR said:


> Great idea!!!
> 
> If Kid can deliver on the mergs...:chillin:...we're gonna need at least 3.


oh man! must have ben hunting with a real bad ***.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> oh man! must have ben hunting with a real bad ***.


Bad ***'s hunt in 6' waves TJ. I don't know anyone that would do that, do you ?


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Bad ***'s hunt in 6' waves TJ. I don't know anyone that would do that, do you ?


i don't know any one who is gonna do it again. to expensive. i say i wont do it again but....


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i should prolly post a thread telling that story. some one may learn from my mistakes.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> i don't know any one who is gonna do it again. to expensive. i say i wont do it again but....


As long as you go first, I'm cool with the idea.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Tell us a bedtime story?.....

Know you two, it's gotta be a doozy


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

waxico said:


> Tell us a bedtime story?.....
> 
> Know you two, it's gotta be a doozy


It involves 40 FOW and is another reason why I keep a spare shotgun in the truck...

C'mon TJ, the people are waiting...


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yean TJ. Now im intrigued to hear this one.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Two words: blub blub?

Is there currently a Sculpin in Lake Superior brandishing a Benelli?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> at least those are real sea ducks./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What are fake sea ducks???? lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Shiawassee_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > at least those are real sea ducks.
> ...


buffleheads


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i love how hard some guys are on the divers.lol not just you shi kid. more crap ducks for me then. ill take em. love them things.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> i love how hard some guys are on the divers.lol not just you shi kid. more crap ducks for me then. ill take em. love them things.


i'm just given crap to the diver hunters as i shoot potato chip ducks...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm just given crap to the diver hunters as i shoot potato chip ducks...


That's the worst part about hunting park ducks.

When you put your "decoys" out, they get all soggy and mushy and fall apart. At least sardines float.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i burlapped my potato chips.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I shoot 'em from the couch, where it's warm and dry, AND my potato chips and bread don't get soggy


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Ha ha.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

lay out hunted in 6 footers. tricky getting in and out of the tender. a big wave seperated the tender and lay out i fell jumped to the tender had my legs dangiling in the water as i held on to the side of my boat. lost a gun a radio and some shells. lots of ways this could have ben avoided but when u do things so long u get comfortable and brave.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

T.J. said:


> lay out hunted in 6 footers. tricky getting in and out of the tender. a big wave seperated the tender and lay out i fell jumped to the tender had my legs dangiling in the water as i held on to the side of my boat. lost a gun a radio and some shells. lots of ways this could have ben avoided but when u do things so long u get comfortable and brave.


ah that sucks. hopefully it was a crappy gun or something? hopefully...like a mossberg or 870...


----------

